#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  >  Ελληνικό Linux για μαθητές

## Xάρης

Το ελληνικό Linux για μαθητές θα το βρείτε *ΕΔΩ*.

Η νέα έκδοση βασίζεται στο Ubuntu Lucid αλλά με δικό του γραφικό θέμα και προσφέρει:
νέες προεγκατεστημένες εκπαιδευτικές εφαρμογέςαναβαθμισμένες εκδόσεις όλων των λογισμικώνκαλύτερη αναγνώριση συσκευώνευκολότερη κοινωνική δικτύωση

Συγκεκριμένα στο Sxolinux 2010.0, οι μαθητές θα βρουν:
Πυρήνα linux 2.6.32 με καλύτερη ανίχνευση των διάφορων συσκευώνΤαχύτερη διαδικασία εκκίνησης με το PlymouthΝεότερες εκδόσεις όλων των ελεύθερων εκπαιδευτικών προγραμμάτων.Νέα εφαρμογή επεξεργασίας βίντεο (PiTiVi ) για δημιουργία και επεξεργασία βίντεο!Νέα προεγκατεστημένη εφαρμογή γεωμετρίας με στοιχεία άλγεβρας (GeoGebra)Ελεύθερη έκδοση της Java (OpenJDK) για άνετο τρέξιμο εφαρμογών σε Java.Nέα παιχνίδια: GBrainy, Pingus, κλπΜια ακόμα εφαρμογή χαρτογράφησης ιδεών, το VYM (View Your Mind).

----------


## Ubiquites

Τα Linux αναμφίβολα είναι το καλύτερο λογισμικό σε σύγκριση με τα Windows κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη. Αν και τολμώ να παραδεχτώ ότι δεν έχω αφιερώσει χρόνο με αυτά, παρά μονάχα τα έχω δει σε φίλους που ξέρουν να τα χρησιμοποιούν αλλά και να τα τροποποιούν ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες τους. Μακάρι κάποια στιγμή να έχω τον χρόνο να τα ανακαλύψω περισσότερο.

----------

